# N. similis or N. multifaciatus ?



## imichal (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought is a N. similis but when I arrived home I wasnt sure anymore.....
What dou you think ?

























The other 2 seem ok (N similis)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

first one is indeed a multifasciatus.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> first one is indeed a multifasciatus.


+1 you seem to have got a mix. Rubbish as they are hard to tell apart when young. And hybridise like mad. :x


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

they are really cool
!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ruthiebaby88 said:


> they are really cool
> !


Beg to differ. similis is really cool. multies are really cool. A mix from a supplier is simply unacceptable.

Bad luck mate. Good luck in sorting em as its not easy.  

I am sure the last two photos are similis. The first three are I think muties but kind of depends on size. If they are as yet young fish then they could be similis too. Kind of keep the for sure similis in one tank and pop the others in if they show themselves to be similis. Young guys just look too similar to be sure. Lets hope this mess up is recent because once they hybridize (for sure it has happened in the hobby) then its is/was kind of too late to save em for breeding. Dunno but I think here at least multies are more common and similis sort after but a hybrid who would want that?
multies are great
similis are great.
A hybrid...................... 

All the best James


----------

